# الطاقة النووية وإستخداماتها المتعددة



## علاء بيومي (2 يوليو 2009)

الطاقة النووية وإستخداماتها

بان واضحاً اليوم أن استخدام الطاقة النووية دخلت في معظم المجالات العلمية والزراعية والطبية والصناعية
ومن المؤكد اتساع استخدامها مع بدايات القرن القادم بالاضافة إلى توفير النصيب الأكبر من الطاقة الكهربائية للعالم ففي المجال الصناعي أضحت كثافة الكثير من المواد وفحص المنتوجات تقاس بمقاييس خاضعة
لأجهزة نووية مثل كميات الحديد في السيارات ومحركات الطائرات النفاثة وهياكلها وساهمة الذرة في تحقيق
اكتشافات مهمة ذات علاقة بالآثار والتاريخ إذ ساعدت في معرفة أعمار كثيرة من الآثار والتاريخ عن طريق استخدام الاشعاعات اللازمة لفحص عينات العظام والنباتات القديمة وفي مجال الطب دخلت الذرة كأن
أساليب العلاج القديمة والحديثة لكثير من الحالات المرضية المستعصية مثل السرطان وأمراض الدماغ . كما أنها لها استخدامات أخرى في مجال الكشف عن الجريمة وذلك بفحص بقايا طلقات المسدسات عن طريق الذرة . الأمر الذي يساعد على معرفة المجرمين . أما المجال الكهربائي وهو الأهم فتشير إحدى الاحصاءات إلى أن نسبته 25% من كهرباء العالم مصدره الآن محطات نووية ويقدر البعض عدد هذه المحطات ما بين
420 إلى 510 محطة في اكثر من 40 بلداً من بلدان العالم . ففي الولايات المتحدة وحدها يوجد نحو 110محطة تنتج ما يصل إلى 22% من الكهرباء التي تحتاجها . لقد أصبح من المؤكد طبقاً للمقدمات الحالية في
إطار استخدامات الذرة . إن هذه الاستخدامات ستتوسع بشكل يسيطر على معظم المجالات خلال العقود الأولى من القرن القادم خاصة في مجالي الفضاء والطاقة .
في المجالات الطبية :-
ما زال كثير من الناس يعتقدون أن الهدف الأساسي من استخدام النظائر المشعة في المجالات الطبية يقتصر على علاج المرض الخبيث ( الأورام السرطانية ) . ولكن الواقع شيء آخر ويتضح ذلك من الاحصائية الآتية :-
حوالي 5 % من مجموع النظائر المشعة على الاكثر تستخدم في علاج الأورام السرطانية وقانا الله وإباكم شر هذه الأمراض . كذلك حوالي 15 % من المجموع يستخدم في علاج بعض الأمراض الأخرى أو الوقاية من هذه الأمراض . أما بالنسبة للبقية الباقية من مجموع النظائر المشعة ومقدارها 80 % فهي تستخدم لأغراض التشخيص الطبي وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر يمكن دراسة وتشخيص الحالة التي تكون عليها حالة الغدة الدرقية من نشاط وخمول وذلك باستخدام اليود المشع إذ أن معدل امتصاص الغدة الدرقية لعنصر اليود المشع يتوقف على قدرتها في أداء وظيفتها لجسم الإنسان على أكمل وجه فضلاً عن أن عدد كبير جداً من
النظائر المشعة تستخدم في كثير من أغراض التشخيص الطبي الأخرى مثل الكالسيوم المشع . كما تمكن العلماء في المجال الطبي من تصنيع قلب يعمل بنظير البلوتونيوم ولكن هل لهذا القلب القدرة على تبادل
العواطف إن هو زرع في جسم الإنسان ؟ الجواب يقينياً 000لا 00وسيقتصر عمل هذا النوع من القلوب الخالية من الحنان والحب والعطف على فتح الدم إلى جميع أجزاء الجسم . بالاضافة إلى أن نبضاته سوف تعدعلى الإنسان أيامه كما قال الشاعر :
دقات قلب المرء قائلة أن الحياة دقائق وثوان .
في مجالات التغذية 
يقصد بالتغذية سواءاً كانت بروتينية ( ناتجة عن الحيوان ) أو كربوهيدراتية ( ناتجة عن النبات ) .
هذا ويعتبر العلماء العاملون في مجالات التغذية أن الذرة وأعني بذلك النظائر المشعة قد أمدت العالم بطريقةبالغة الأهمية إذ تحقق زيادة الانتاج الحيواني والانتاج النباتي على حد سواء وعليه بدأ إعلان الحرب النوويةعلى الجوع وهذه حرب مطلوبة لأنها تساعد على رفاهية الإنسان كما ساهمت الذرة في تحسين سلالات
المحصولات الزراعية والحيوانية وساعدت أيضاً في عملية تعقيم اللحوم والخضروات وحفظهما من التلوث
والتلف . ويعتبر حفظ الاغذية بطريقة تعريض المواد الغذائية لجرعة مناسبة من الاشعاعات النووية أحدث طريقة ابتكرها الإنسان وهي تختلف عن وسائل التعقيم الأخرى مثل التجفيف والتجميد والبسترة التقليدية والتعليب والتبريد 0000 إلخ . وينقسم طرق حفظ الغذاء بالإشعاعات النووية إلى طريقتين هما :-
البسترة الاشعاعية : -
وتتم بتعرض المواد الغذائية ( نباتية كانت أم حيوانية ) لجرعات صغيرة من الإشعاعات النووية الصادرة من نظير مشع .
الطريقة الثانية : -
التعقيم الإشعاعي : -
وهو يشبه عملية البسترة الإشعاعية إلا أن قيمة الجرعات التي تتعرض لها المواد الغذائية أكبر بكثير من تلك الجرعات المستخدمة في عملية البسترة الإشعاعية .
وتقاس جرعة الاشعاعات النووية بوحدات تعرف الوحدة منها باسم »راد« وتستخدم في الطريقتين السابقتين جسيمات بيتا وأشعة جاما ( نوعان من أنواع نواتج النظائر المشعة) . الصادرتان من نويات النظائر المشعة . فضلاً عن استخدامها للقضاء على الحشرات ومنع تنبيت المحاصيل النباتية فترة تخزينها . وعلى وجه العموم يفضل استخدام أشعة جاما نظراً لقدرتها الكبيرة على اختراق المواد التي تتعرض لها كما أمكن استخدام الاشعة السينية والحزم الإلكترونية التي تقدر طاقتها بحوالي 5 مليون الكترون فولت ويمكن استخدام جسيمات ألفا في حالات استثنائية .وفي الحقيقة ان حفظ الغذاء ( نباتي أو حيواني ) بهاتين الطريقتين الاشعاعيتين يجنبنا استخدام المبيدات الكيميائية فضلاً عن أنهما وسيلة فعالة للقضاء على السالمونيلا وما يسببه من أمراض . 
كذلك أمكن حفظ كميات هائلة من الأغذية التي كانت تفقد نتيجة تعرضها للأوبئة والميكروبات المختلفة التي تفسدها . إذ أن حوالي 35% من المحصول الغذائي العالمي كان يفقد ولا يستفاد منه مطلقاً وذلك قبل استغلال الذرة في حفظ هذه الكميات الهائلة وليس هذا فحسب بل أمكن زيادة المحصول الغذائي وبطبيعة الحال فإن هناك بعض الأغذية قد لا تصلح فيها استخدام طريقة المعالجة الحديثة ( التشعيع) وهذا يوحي بضرورة الابقاء على الطرق التقليدية للحالات التي لا يمكن استخدام الاشعاعات النووية فيها كما أن بعض النظائر المشعة تأثيراً على نمو بعض النباتات ومن هذه النظائر الفوسفور الذي يتسبب في اعاقة نمو النبات .
هذا مثل لإستغلال نواتج الإشعاعات النووية في سبيل التعايش السلمي إذ أن تفاصيل استخدامات الاشعاعات النووية في مجالات التغذية واسع طويل جداً . ومجمل القول هو أن البحوث المتعلقة بمعالجة المواد الغذائية نباتية كانت أم حيوانية بطريقة التشعيع النووي قد أثبت جدواها ونجاحها المطلق بالإضافة إلى امكانيات القضاء على الطفيليات وجراثيم التسمم الغذائي والميكروبات المرضية الأخرى مع المحافظة على القيمة الغذائية الموجودة في الغذاء النباتي أو الغذاء الحيواني على السواء .
في المجالات الصناعية : -
تشكل الطاقة النووية الانشطارية ونواتجها من اشعاعات وجسيمات نووية عاملين أساسيين في الصناعة والعاملان هما : 
العامل الأول : 
ويساعد في كثرة الانتاج الصناعي إذا أن هذا الأخير أحوج ما يكون إلى كل من الطاقة الحرارية التي بدورها تنتج الطاقة الكهربائية .
العامل الثاني :
ويساعد على تطوير الانتاج الصناعي بالتغلب على مشاكل التطوير وعيوب التصنيع على حد سواء وغير ذلك من مشاكل أخرى أمكن التغلب عليها كما سنرى فيما بعد بإذن الله . 
يعتبر العامل الأول مثل من أمثلة الاستخدام غير المباشر للطاقة النووية الانشطارية في مجال الصناعة . ولنترك هذا وشأنه ودعنا نتجه إلى مناقشة الاستخدام المباشر للذرة في المجالات الصناعية المختلفة الكثيرة وكما استخدمت النظائر المشعة في مجالي الطب والتغذية والمساعدة في سرعة النمو النباتي والحيواني وحفظ الاغذية نباتية كانت أم حيوانية فهي تستخدم في الصناعة بشكل غير محدود واعم 

في الحقيقة أن الهدف الذي يحققه استخدام الذرة في مجال من المجالات التي ذكرنا أم لم نذكر عدا توليد الطاقة الحرارية تكاد جميعاً تتشابه وتسير لغاية واحدة إلا أن السلوب يختلف باختلاف مجال التطبيق وقد ذركنا أن الذرة تستخدم في التشخيص الطبي كما استخدمت في حفظ الاغذية وهي اين الذرة تستخدم في الصناعة وسوف نبين ذلك :-
مجالات استخدام النظائر المشعة في المجالات الصناعية متعددة ويصعب حصرها بيسر وسهولة في هذا البحث على الأقل ولكنا سنورد بعض من الأمثلة المحصورة والمحصورة جداً فقط . مع ايجاز في القول لا يضيع المعنى لنتبين المدى والذي بلغته الذرة في هذا المجال الحيوي ألا وهو المجال الصناعي وإليكم الأمثلة مع الأمل بأنها تفي بالغرض المنشود من وراء ذكرها وهاهي الأمثلة : 
1- الجودة الصناعية : -
تستخدم النظائر المشعة في الأعمال التجارية للتأكد من جودة ما يتداوله الناس من سلع في حياتهم اليومية وما يستخدمون من أدوات فضلاً عن استخدامها في صناعة السبائك لمعرفة جودتها .
2- العيوب الصناعية : -
كما استخدمت الذرة في معرفة أي مصنوع كان فهي تستخدم أيضاً في التعرف على العيوب الصناعية وقد يذهب إستغلال الذرة واستخدامها إلى أبعد من ذلك فمثلاً تستخدم الذرة للدلالة على التسرب الذي قد يحدث في الانابيب الموضوعة في باطن الارض أو في داخل جدران المباني للقيام بأعمال مختلفة ففي المملكة العربية السعودية يمتد خط أنابيب طويل جداً لنقل خام البترول ومشتقاته من أبقيق في المملكة إلى صيدا في لبنان وتجرى المحافظة عليه باستخدام النظائر المشعة التي تخرج مع خام البترول بقصد إرشاد المسئولين عن موضع ومكان التسرب وتحديده بالضبط .
3- القياسات الدقيقة : 
وفي مجالات القياسات الدقيقة تعتبر الذرة وسيلة دقيقة غاية في الدقة إذ يمكن مزج النظير مع خام البترول أو أحد نواتجه أن نعلم على الفور وبدقة لحظة وصول آخر قطرة من نوع آخر معين من المواد البترولية والكمية المصدرة فضلاً عن إمكان تعيين مستوى السوائل داخل مستودعاتها ( الصناعية أو الطبيعية ) . وتعتبر النظائر المشعة وسيلة دقيقة للغاية لقياس سمك الصفائح المعدنية الرقيقة والأوراق والانسجة وليس هذا فحسب بل تساعد على التعرف الفوري على أية اختلافات في سمك أية منطقة من مناطق تلك النواتج المستعملة صناعياً .
4- مصادر الطاقة : -
بجابن ما تقدم يمكن استخدام النظائر المشعة كمصدر للطاقة ( الضوئية ) مباشرة أو بطريق غير مباشر. فمثلاً يستخدم الاسترفشيوم في الساعات كمصدر ضوئي وهذا استخدام مباشر وقد يستخدم الاسترنشيوم في تصنيع البطاريات النووية لتحل محل البطاريات الكيميائية التقليدية علماً بأن الاسترنشيوم أحد مخلفات لمفاعلات النووية الانشطارية والبطاريات النووية تزن الواحدة منها على أكثر تحديد حوالي ثلاثة كيلو جرام ولها القدرة على انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية على مدى خمس سنوات متواصلة وتبلغ الطاقة الكهربائية الصادرة عنها قدراً يكافئ ما تعطيه لنا ثلاثة آلاف بطارية كيميائية تقليدية تستبدل الواجدة منها تلو الأخرى ليظل مصباحاً كهربائياً شدته الضوئية مكافئة لستين شمعة (وات) على طول الفترة الزمنية السباقة الذكر .
5- عامل مساعد : 
نظراً لما تمتاز به الاشعاعات النووية الجامية من قدرتها على اختراق المواد لمسافات كبيرة فقد إمتدت إستخدامتها في الصناعة الكيميائية لتحل محل الوسيط العامل المساعد في صناعة البلاستيك لتكوين الجزيئيات الطويلة جداً بطريقة البلمرة بالإضافة إلى تنشيطها للتفاعلات الكيميائية بوجه عام فيما تقدم من أمثلة عن استخدام للنظائر المشعة الذرة في المجالات الصناعية استفدنا بخاصة النشاط الاشعاعي التي طوعت لتكشف عن عيب في صناعة أو تستخدم كأجهزة قياس دقيقة . والحديث في هذا المضمار واسع وعريض وفي نفس الوقت ممتع وشيق وخلاصة القول إن استخدام النظائر المشعة وأجهزتها في المجالات لصناعية قد انتشر على نطاق واسع وهذا يتطلب إقامة صناعة أخرى جديدة لإنتاج النظائر المشعة وتصنيع الاجهزة الخاصة بتشغيل هذه النظائر والحماية منها والإشارة إلى أماكن تواجدها وهذا الأمر ساعد الصناعة النووية على النمو الهائل المطرد في فترة زمنية قصيرة جداً بالقياس إلى تطور الكشوف الأخرى السابقة لها . 
في المجالات العلمية : 
لقد أصبحت الذرات المشعة وكذلك النظائر المشعة بوجه عام – وسيلة كشف فريدة من نوعها خاصة في مجالات البحث العلمي وفي مجالات العلوم البحتة على حد سواء .
ومن أمتع الحقول التي تعمل فيها الذرات المشعة (الطبيعية بوجه خاص ) حقل الحفائر . إذ أن الذرات المشعة الطبيعية تحصى على الأموات من الأحياء جميعها ( إنسان أو حيوان أو نبات ) أعمارهم بعد مفارقتهم لحياتهم الدنيا كما تحصى عمر القديم من جماد . ويرجع الفضل في هذا الحقل إلى الله الذي سخر الطبيعة ذاتها لإتاحة الفرصة لذلك . 
فالأحياء جميعها تحمل بين ذراتها وسيلة توقيت غاية في الدقة تبدأ في العمل بعد الموت مباشرة وكذلك الجماد الذي لم ينعم بالحياة يوجد بين ذراته نفس الوسيلة وهي وسائله لقياس الوقت وكم بقى عليه لينتهي غير تلك التي نألفها إذ هي ساعات ذرية مادتها الكربون المشع وما الكربون إلا فحماً نقياً غاية في النقاء ليس به شائبة يعمل كعمل الزنبرك الموجود في الساعات التقليدية .
ويبدأ حساب عمر الأموات ( كم مضى عليه من الوقت وهو ميت فيه ) بإستخلاص كمية من كربون ذلك الميت وذلك عن طريق عمليات كيميائية مبسطة فنتيجة لذلك نحصل على نوعين من الكربون هما : 
أ‌- نوع خامل ليس له نشاط إشعاعي وزنه الذري (12) .
ب‌- نوع آخر له القدرة على النشاط الإشعاعي إذ تنبعث منه إشعاعات على هيئة نبضات كهربائية وزنه الذري (14) . وبعد الحصول على هذه الكمية من خليط الكربون تؤخذ منها عينة معلومة الوزن وتوضع أمام كشاف نووي مثل عداد (جيجر – مولر) فيكشف عن وسيلة التوقيت الذاتية الكامنة في المادة الميتة من مخلفات الأحياء . ويتيح الكشاف النووي للدارس فرصة مراقبة مرور الزمن عليه بما يسجل من إشارات يمكن للعين رؤيتها أو يمكن تسجيلها بوسيلة مناسبة ، تسمع أو تقرأ على السواء ويعتمد عدد النبضات التي يسجلها الكشاف النووي على شدة الإشعاع الصادر من الكربون المشع وبناءً على ما نعمله من أن الكربون المشع يفقد نصف قدرته الإشعاعية بعد مضي (5550) سنة لذلك لا يكون لعدد صغير من السنوات تأثير يذكر على شدة الاشعاعات هذه . وهذا يقودنا إلى احتمال وجود خطأ يقدر بحوالي (-+75) سنة . وبالقياس الدقيق لشدة الاشعاع المتبقي في العينة المأخوذة بالإضافة إلى استخدام بعض العمليات الحسابية البسيطة يمكن تعيين عمر ذلك المخلف ( من الأموات ) من العمليات الحسابية البسيطة من لحظة وفاة إلى اليوم الذي يتم فيه قياش شدة الاشعاع الصادر من المخلف والسؤال الآن كيف تكون الكربون (14) في الطبيعة ؟ وإليكم الجواب : -
نعلم أن عنصر النتروجين هو أحد مكونات الهواء وهو يوجد منفرداً في الهواء . إذ لا يتحد مع أي عنصر آخر . وعدده الذري (7) ووزنه الذري (14) أي به (7) نيترونات بالإضافة إلى (7) بروتونات موجبة الشحنة .
ونتيجة لتساقط الأشعة الكونية على الغلاف الجوي لأرضنا يتولد عدد لا يحصى من النيترونات جسيما نووية متعادلة كما نعلم وعندما يصيب هذا النيوترون نواة ذرة نتروجينية يحيث يظل وزنها الذري مساوياً إلى (14) وهذا يتطلب أن يصبح العدد الذري للذرة النتروجينية المصابة مساوياً إلى (6) وهذا المعدل يمثل نفس قيمة العدد الذري لذرة الكربون (12) وعليه فنتيجة لإصابة نواة ذرة النتروجين بالنيوترون تحولت إلى ذرة كربونية مشعة لذلك يطلق عليها الكربون (14) المشع 
يلاحظ أن الذرة الجديدة المتكونة تضم في نواتها (6) بروتونات موجة الشحنة وبجانبها (8) نيوترونات متعادلة الآن … ما تريد هذه الذرة ؟ .. تريد أن تعدل من تركيب نواتها ، لتعيد سيرتها الأولى وتعيد إلى سابق حالتها الطبيعية النتروجينية التي خلفها الله عليه أول مرة . وهذا الأمر يتطلب أن يصبح بالنواة (7) بروتونات بجانب(7) نيوترونات . أما الإلكترون (أ-) فليس له في داخل النواة المعدلة مكان فيخرج منطلقاً وبسرعة كبيرة جداً على هيئة نبضة كهربائية تسجل بمجرد سقوطها على الكشاف النووي المستخدم كمقياس لعمليات الإشعاع النووي الذي يصاحب هذه التحولات الطبيعية . 
أما في فترة ما يكون الكائن الحي على قيد الحياة فيستمر تبادل الكربون (12) غير المشع والكربون (14) بين الكائن الحي والهوا ء. وبذلك تظل النسبة بينهما في جسم الكائن الحي هي ذات النسبة القائمة بينهما في الهواء الجوي وهذه النسبة هي أن كل مليون مليون ذرة من الكربون المشع (12) الخامل معها ذرة واحدة فقط من الكربون (12) غير الخامل . وجدير بالذكر أن كل جرام واحد من الكربون (خليط) خمسين مليون مليون مليون ذرة كربونية مشعة والباقي كربون غير مشع فإذ كانت الأحياء تحللت تدريجياً إلى كربون وعلى فترات زمنية طويلة جداً ويبقى البعض قائماً وابتداءاً من لحظة الوفاة يقف تبادل الكربون بنوعية بين الكائن الحي والهواء فماذا يعني هذا ؟ … يعني هذا أنه في لحظة الوفاة تكون حصيلة الكربون (14) المشع معروفة ومساوية لما هو كائن في الهواء وهذا القيمة ثابتة على مر الزمان . ويبدأ هذا الإشعاع يقل عاماً بعد عام داخل المخلفات ولاخويات . وهكذا نجد أن الذرة تعطي شهادة وفاة . وجدير بالذكر هو أن هذا التحول الذاتي لا يتأثر بتعيرات درجة الحرارة والضغط وفي الحقيقة إن خاصية الإشعاع النووي تعتبر من الخواص الفيزيائية المطلقة والخاصة المطلقة تختلف عن الخاصية الفيزيائية النسبية . فمثلاً اللزوجة والمرونة والتوتر السطحي جميعها من الخواص الفيزيائية للمواد ولكنها نسبية ونقصد بهذا أن هذه الخواص النسبية تعتمد على التغير في درجات الحرارة والضغط وعلى وجه العموم ليس الكربون (14) المشع هو النظير الكربوني المشع الوحيد الذي يستخدم لإعطاء شهادة وفاة . بل يشاركه البوتاسيوم المشع أيضاً ويستخدم هذا الأخير لتحديد أو قياس عمر الحفريات لمدى أكبر مما يعطيه الكربون المشع هو النظير الكربوني المشع الوحيد الذي يستخدم لإعطاء شهادة وفاة بل يشاركه البوتاسيوم المشع أيضاً ويستخدم هذا الأخير لتحديد أو قياس عمر الحفريات لمدى أكبر مما يعطيه الكربون المشع ويتم القياس بطريقة مشابهة وكما للمخلفات قصة مع الذرة، فإن للغواصات قصة أخرى وللطائرات كذلك وللأرصاد الجوية وعلوم طبقات الأرض والبحث عن المعادن والمياه أيضاً … قصص أخرى وفي الجملة ، يمكن القول بأن لكل حقل الحياة العامة والخاصة على السواء قصة مع الذرة ونعلم أن الإنسان بوجه عام هو بطل القصة لذلك أجد أنه من الأوفق أن أختم كتابي هذا بقصة الإنسان لذلك أجد أنه من الأوفق أن أختم كتابي هذا بقصة الإنسان مع الذرة أو إن شئت فقل قصة الذرة مع الإنسان .


----------



## Ind. Engineer (3 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة..


----------

